

Ask HN: Review my GitHub resume? - breckinloggins

In light of the recent article (http://code.dblock.org/ShowPost.aspx?id=232) about GitHub becoming the new resume for coders, I thought it would be cool to get a resume peer review. :)<p>https://github.com/breckinloggins<p>https://github.com/greatfoundry
======
revorad
These look better - <http://resume.github.com/?breckinloggins>

<http://resume.github.com/?greatfoundry>

~~~
breckinloggins
I had no idea that even existed. Thanks! I'm exactly like the person he
mentioned in the article: years deep in the enterprise and trying to get more
into open source and startups.

------
breckinloggins
For the lazy (like me):

<https://github.com/breckinloggins>

<https://github.com/greatfoundry>

